# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Shipping Forum >  Legislation (IMO, E.U. etc.)

## Petros

Lloyd's report on IMO Sub-Committee on dangerous goods, solid cargoes and containers.

Source: Lloyd's Register

----------


## stw77

Good day all.

Attached you can find relevant memo from the European Council, regarding the Criminal Law framework as this presented on 21st June, 2005 at Brusells.

Kind Regards,
stw 77
==========

----------


## Natsios

The EU Advance Cargo Declaration Regime will come into force on 01 January 2011. The rules will apply to all goods being imported to and exported from the EU and to transit goods which are not in free circulation. The primary purpose of the regime is to enhance the security of EU Member States through monitoring the movement of goods. 
The regulations require an Entry Summary Declaration (ENS) for imports and Exit Summary Declaration (EXS) for exports. The liability to declare the required cargo information rests with the carrier or his representative. Each Member State can impose penalties on any party found to be non-compliant with the regime in accordance with their national legislation.
Members trading to, from and within the EU should check to ensure that they and their agents have the necessary procedures in place to ensure that declarations are submitted in accordance with the regulations well in advance of the entry into force date of 01 January 2011. 
The European Community Shipowners' Associations (ECSA) have produced a very informative summary document on the new regulations. 

EU_advance_cargo_declaration.pdf

Source North P&I club

----------

